# Votive candles



## shepherd (Feb 1, 2006)

My wife bought me a metal votive mold from Glory Bee foods. The instructions say "fill cavity 3/4 full, wait 10 minutes, place a pre wicked round wick clip in the center of each cavity, as wax cools it contracts which creates a depression in the center of each candle then you fill to top of mold"

So, this sounds like you put the wick in after the wax which seems backwards to someone who has never done this before. Any comments.

She also got me some metal gizmos with a vee in the center which are supposed to hold the wick straight. What do I do with these??

thanx - I will be back with hand dipped questions later - HAH!!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Shepherd, The timing can depend on how fast the candles cool. I've done it that way and also by placing the wick in the center before pouring, waiting a while and then centering the wick at the top. Either way will work. I pour the whole thing and "top off" after I straighten the wick.The little metal things you mention are wick clips. You would use them if you want to make your own, instead of buying pre-made votive wicks. The outside bent corners hold it in the candle. You thread the wicking through the center hole and bend the tabs to hold it in place.
a few other tips: If you're using the metal molds, you should spray them with release spray to keep the candles from sticking. It's available where you get your molds.

Putting the mold in the freezer for a short times helps get stubborn candles out although this shouldn't be an issue with the straight taper votive mold.

If you have some wax stuck to the sides of the mold, turn upside down on an old cookie sheet, set oven to a low 150 deg and melt it out. Watch carefully!

Most of all have fun and enjoy your new hobby


----------

